# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 23)



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2022)

*Do you have multiple units of one kind of tool in your shop?*






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And even a builder, crazy doc, farmer, Hawaiian/Texan crazy bird feeder maker...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2022)

This weeks question was inspired by @Don Ratcliff ' s new shop topic pics with all the cordless drills in one pic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2022)

Yup, drills, hand saws, circular saws, cordless circular saws, sawzalls, planes, tape measures, clamps, extension cords, routers, dust collectors, pencils and ideas.............

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 5, 2022)

In bench type equipment I have 2 belt sanders. In hand power tool category, I have at least 3 circular saws, and a couple of belt sanders. In the non-powered hand tools, there are too many to try to list! Chuck

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2022)

Multiple Ros- chisel sets- chainsaws- 3 bandsaws - had 4 for a bit last month

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 5, 2022)

I am not a fan of being in the middle of something and something goes awry which could be problematic as you know how long it takes to get parts…..

Machinery:
-10” jointer/planer combo & 8” jointer/planer combo.
-10” table saw & 10” bench saw

Hand tools:
-Western & Eastern saws
-Chisels
-Japanese Plane (70mm & 42mm)
-Block plane
-Hammer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jun 5, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> *Do you have multiple units of one kind of tool in your shop?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes I do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 5, 2022)

Yep. I gots em. Hammers - a drawer full. Screwdrivers - box loads. Handsaws - half dozen or so. Skilsaws - 2 or 3 @ 7.25 and a 10 incher. Tablesaws - 2 or 3. Planers - 1 220v and 1 110v. Knives... ummm.... can't really say. Draw knives, handplanes, and hewing instruments in abundance. Even have 2 of the elusive 1/2 inch standard sockets...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes. And more than I care to try and list.

For example, there are currently four table saws in my workshop. Though only one is operational at the present. (Eventually it will be three operational, but that'll be a bit yet.)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 6, 2022)

I have 3 bandsaws

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 7, 2022)

I have one battery powered, digital caliper that can read in multiple units - both metric and imperial.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Jun 8, 2022)

My answer depends on whether you mean duplicates I bought on purpose, duplicates bought with the intent of selling one, or duplicates picked up because I forgot I had one already.
Actually, it doesn’t matter…I have all of the above!
Earl

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2022)

Hand drills. I have one cordless plus a cordless impact drill and then several corded over by the lathe that I use mostly for finishing sanding on bowls.

Routers. I have one good one in my lift table and another as a portable one, plus an old cheapie 1/4" portable.

Multiple hand tools such as a couple of chisel sets, several hammers, TONS of screwdrivers and various driver bits, Allen wrench sets, fixed crescent wrench sets, etc.

More flashlights and tape measures than you can shake a stick at.

No room for multiples of big tools.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 8, 2022)

Just say'n - but this is getting rather personal! 3 lathes of differing sizes, 4 table saws of differing sizes, sharpening systems - 3 or more, grinders - 1 in box and the knife grinder. And that's all I'm admitting to! That's all I'm say'n!! Wood collecting is off the table BTW!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2022)

Oh, and I should add, I HAVE figured out why I have so many crescent wrenches

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Yup, two lathes, two drill presses, 3 palm sanders, 3 vises, over 30 different lengths of clamps, 3 benches, two laptops, and on and on and on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joker9 (Jun 9, 2022)

4 bowl gouges, 4 spindle gouges, 5 scrapers 3 spinlde roughing gouges. This avoids sharpening too much

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

